# Lacunar Stroke Syndrome (LACS)



## robingeddie (Feb 16, 2011)

Does anyone know how to code the diagnosis for this? Lacunar Stroke Syndrome (LACS) Please help!


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi,
Lacunar stroke syndrome (LACS) is a description of the clinical syndrome that results from a lacunar infarct.
Lacunar stroke or lacunar infarct (LACI) is a type of stroke that results from occlusion of one of the penetrating arteries that provides blood to the brain's deep structures. Patients who present with symptoms of a lacunar stroke, but who have not yet had diagnostic imaging performed may be described as suffering from Lacunar Stroke Syndrome (LACS).

I think you can search Disease of circulatory system...

Hope it helps...

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------



## Mojo (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi,
I will add that per the General Coding Guidelines listed in the AAPC 2011 edition of ICD-9, 17. Syndromes: Follow the Alphabetic Index guidance when coding syndromes. In the absence of index guidance, assign codes for the documented manifestations of the syndrome.


----------

